

101 Hiring Hacks for Startups [Slideshare] - mboverell
http://www.slideshare.net/recruitloop/101-hiring-hacks-for-startups

======
bonemachine
Why I stopped reading at hack #2:

    
    
      "Offer Unlimited Vacation"
    

Everyone talks about this, but it's pretty obvious by now that it's a
rhetorical ploy with no substance.

Ditto for "20% projects."

